# Frustrated need help



## MrMudslinger47 (Dec 30, 2011)

I walked out to my garage this morning and there was a little bit of oil under the brute. Not the way i wanted to start my day. I did some investigating and found it was coming from the rear seal where the rear driveshaft connects to the motor. Whats even worse is this is the second time that this has gone bad and I can not figure out why. I run 27" swamplites on itp 212s. There are guys that run 31s and i have never heard of this. The dealer said it was a disfunctional part the first time and fixed it under warranty. Any one else have this problem or have advice on this? Any help would be greatly appriacated as i am lost and extremly frustrated.


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Everybody that owns a Brute or a Teryx has rear seal problem's. That is one of the biggest down fall of the motor's and that is what cause's of why most people run there motor's low on oil. There is an updated part for the 2012 teryx's that has a dust cover over the seal.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes there has been alot of people that have had this issue. Contact your dealer and you need to tell them that there is an updated version of the seal. It comes with a plate that completely covers the real seal and mounts to the motor. 

I had mine replaced under warrenty 3 times with the regular seal. Then found out about the new one and never had any issues after installing it.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Also if you install an oil cooler it will prolong the seal life. The oil temp in these is too high and causes the seal material to cook and become hard. Then it no longer seals effectively because it cannot conform to the surface of the shaft. I'm sure nmkawierider will confirm this.


----------



## MrMudslinger47 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks guys called the dealer and he said bring it in tommorrow. Ge also said alot of brutes have been coming in with this problem. I Told him about the newer part and he said he never heard of it but is going to look into it. Does Kawisaki make this part?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Thats a very common problem. There are a few videos on here that will walk you through replacing the seal. They are ~$12-13 at the dealer and can be done in less than a half hour. For me that wasnt worth the effort of loading the thing up and taking it to the dealer so they could do it. If it is out of warranty I think they charge 2 hours labor.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

MrMudslinger47 said:


> Thanks guys called the dealer and he said bring it in tommorrow. Ge also said alot of brutes have been coming in with this problem. I Told him about the newer part and he said he never heard of it but is going to look into it. Does Kawisaki make this part?


It is a kawi factory part. Tell him to look up the rear seal for a 2012 brute 750.....they come standard with this now.



Col_Sanders said:


> Thats a very common problem. There are a few videos on here that will walk you through replacing the seal. They are ~$12-13 at the dealer and can be done in less than a half hour. For me that wasnt worth the effort of loading the thing up and taking it to the dealer so they could do it. If it is out of warranty I think they charge 2 hours labor.


 I also agree here......the rear seal is very easy to change out, I keep a drawer full of nothing but kawi seals (I have at least 1 or 2 of EVERY seal thats on my brutes....none of them are really hard to change, just may have to remove a thing or two to get to it.) Theres a how to vid here in the kawi section that shows how to change the rear motor seal.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

So the seal out of the 12 is a direct replacement


----------



## Roushf150 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine is still under warranty and the dealer put in a new seal and new drive shaft, the shaft has a metal cover that goes over the seal.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

When I had my '10 brute, I had two of those seals go bad by the time it had 200 miles on it. After the dealer replaced them under warranty, the put the new kind of seal on it. Problem solved! That is until the front seal started leaking. Then it was time to sell it!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Derek rhodes said:


> So the seal out of the 12 is a direct replacement


It is.....kinda. You have to buy a few pieces from the 12'. I know theres a good thread about the updated seal floating around, anybody care to dig it up? It has the part numbers listed in it that need to be gotten.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7860


Think it's in here somewhere. 


K found it. 

ok guys i jus got off the phone with kawi and i got the part numbers to the items we need to do the conversion.<br />
<br />
Seal 92049-0160<br />
<br />
Housing 41046-0025<br />
<br />
Shaft 13310-0028<br />
<br />
<br />
i was old that this is all we would need to convert the rear









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

how much do all those parts cost together.. anyone know??


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Last time I priced it at the dealer I believe everything was right around $220 if you had to buy it. Yes its expensive, but considering rear seals are around $10 a pop, if you go through alot of em it'll pay for itself.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## MrMudslinger47 (Dec 30, 2011)

it is covered by warranty and I only live about 5-10 minutes away from my dealer.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Definitely bring them the part numbers listed above then....shouldn't cost you a dime for the upgrade.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

BlackDawg said:


> When I had my '10 brute, I had two of those seals go bad by the time it had 200 miles on it. After the dealer replaced them under warranty, the put the new kind of seal on it. Problem solved! That is until the front seal started leaking. Then it was time to sell it!



If $40 in seals made you trade the Brute in, I cant wait to see what happens to that kitty! :lmao:


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Col_Sanders said:


> If $40 in seals made you trade the Brute in, I cant wait to see what happens to that kitty! :lmao:


now thats funny there, 

but back to the post about the oil cooler ,i have had to replace the rear seal so many times i could do it in my sleep, 
i installed the oil cooler about a year ago,along with new seal ,an have not had a seal leak since , also made a 4 gauge dash with oil temp, oil press, water temp ,an return oil temp gauges, have not been on a ride to see what the in an out oil temps will be yet


----------



## MrMudslinger47 (Dec 30, 2011)

What a bad day went to take it to the dealer today and i went to put it in 4WD as i normally do to load it up and the 4WD would not work. *** Im starting tp regret buying a brute force


----------

